# Polished Bliss®: Lamborghini Aventador...



## Clark @ PB

This car was a slight "spur of the moment" purchase by one of our most regular Clients (I look after their cars on a weekly basis) and as a result I had no advanced warning that the car may be turning up! All the other cars in the Client's collection are detailed to a very high standard and they wanted the same for the Aventador. Unfortunately as we are completely booked up until the end of the year finding a lengthy space to get full correction done (and boy did it need correction!) was going to be difficult.

The solution was to leave the car with us for a couple of weeks while they were on holiday and I would work on it in between other cars, evenings, weekends etc.

So after explaining to the Wife that she wasn't going to see much of me during the next fortnight I set to work!

I'll apologise now if there's a lack of pictures for any parts of the detail you'd maybe have liked to have seen - the often unsociable hours spent doing this car meant that I often forgot or just wasn't in the mood to be brutally honest.

The car on arrival, still quite clean as I'd only washed it the week previous:




























After a wash and going over with Tardis to remove any fresh tar spots I used a Speedy Surface Prep Pad to remove a couple of small iron deposits:



















The car was then dried off with a PB Luxury Drying Towel and the Metro Vac before being put into position in the studio:










I no longer have to crawl around on my knees when doing the lower parts of cars :thumb:










Paint readings were then taken:










Composites gauge for the non metal panels (of which there are many):










Metals gauge:










This car had every type of paint defect that you could think of, sadly I wasn't surprised as it would appear the more expensive the car then the worse the paintwork tends to be. Lamborghini is certainly up there with the worst of them in my opinion.

The usual scratches:










Loads of little nicks and scuffs on the majority of panels:










Really deep pig tailing (top right to bottom left):










This was in the middle of the bonnet:










Shocking!!










You know its bad when you can quite easily see the sanding haze on a white car!










The paint was rock hard so correction was achieved via the Flex VRG 3401 and Microfibre Cutting Discs with Meguiars 105:










Correction shots, in no specific order:


























Sanding marks on the edge of the roof:

































Top of drivers door:

















On the corner of the bonnet, pig tailing before and after:

















Front bumper:

































































































Some 50/50's:




























Top of the rear bumper:

















Front bumper again:

































































Change of machine for some of the more awkward parts to get to:



































Theses picture give a good indication of the "levelling" effect that microfiber discs can have when used correctly:

Before polishing:










After the 1st hit with the disc the edges of the pig tails have been rounded off significantly and as a result they don't catch the light in the same way (a further 2 or 3 were needed to completely remove everything):










Once the main correction work was done I gave the car a thorough rinse and wash before refining the paintwork with a Lake Country Polishing Pad and Menzerna 106FA:



















These cars have an annoying habit of collecting small stones in the intakes so these were carefully removed too:

















With all the polishing complete, I gave the car a careful going over with a lambswool duster and then applied Auto Finesse Desire:










Swissvax Opaque was used on the matt surfaces:










Including the rear diffuser:










The wheels were lightly machined with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Professional Finish and protected with Swissvax Autobahn:










Swissvax Pneu for the tyres:










Prime Strong was used to good effect on the glass:










Particularly on the engine cover glass where there were some stubborn water marks:












































Last job on the list before I was done was to fit some new number plates that we had made up for the Client:










And here's the end result 











































































































































































































































Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning work!


----------



## diesel x

Excellent work on a gorgeous car.


----------



## alex300

:0 i want one but in purple 
good work there


----------



## Ryan

awesome work and looks :argie: in the end!! 

What light is it your using to check during the correction work? Having a white car i often find it can be difficult to get a clear representation of whats in front of me in the paint, best lighting suggestion??


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav

Great work as always.


----------



## Wingnuts

I am so in love with this......shhhh don't tell the misses

Great work guys would love to be able to do things with this level of expertise


----------



## bigslippy

Been waiting on this  Lovely work Clark .....best looking car imho , really shocking paintwork before you got to grips with it ....

Did you get a wee spin in it?


----------



## Mad Ad

Awesome work Clark, and great reflection from the finish


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Fantastic turn around! I love these cars, they are my dream car!


----------



## Pedro92

very nice !!!!:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

I didn't think the WHITE was going to be THAT bad.....shocking. Just lucky the car ended up in Professional hands. Great turnaround mate :thumb:

PS. If I was the owner, I'd be more excited about coming home than going on holiday


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Amazing car, now has the paint finish it deserves :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

Niiiieeecceeee


----------



## Capital HF

Nice work, saw it one day when it was dropped off. Really nice toy


----------



## Wout_RS

Damn stunning detail!
Real beauty of a car!

Pigtails, how do you get them? I've seen them once on a car.
But I thought it was from bad paint job


----------



## Keir

Very nice


----------



## Black.MB

Stunning work, flawless finish:thumb:


----------



## Jack

Stunning work as always


----------



## MEH4N

great work guys


----------



## Bartl

Stunning work


----------



## khurum6392

the condition of the car was shocking for a 300k car amazing work from clark as always made the car look like its worth 300k again keep up the good work


----------



## id_doug

Great write up and stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Tom48

'Spur of the moment purchase'. Lamborghini Aventador. Brilliant.........


----------



## boratron

Tom48 said:


> 'Spur of the moment purchase'. Lamborghini Aventador. Brilliant.........


What he said, I would love to make that kind of purchase, awesome car.

Also, booked until the end of the year! That is fantastic, you are obviously doing something right. Keep up the good work


----------



## Clyde

Stunning!


----------



## V3nom

pure pron


----------



## stangalang

Stunning work as always clark, great job and use of mf pads :thumb:


----------



## Audi m8

Wow, awesome result!

Glad you found the time and took the effort to share. 

One thing surprised me though..... AF Desire on a white car??


----------



## slimjim

Audi m8 said:


> One thing surprised me though..... AF Desire on a white car??


Amazing work as usual but was wondering myself why you chose a wax over a sealant :thumb:


----------



## Ryan

slimjim said:


> Amazing work as usual but was wondering myself why you chose a wax over a sealant :thumb:


I can personally vouch for desire and illusion on white. I have had both on my CW golf gti and they blow any sealants out the water. Sealants give quite a sterile look whereas these waxes gave the awesome wet look. Link below to pics

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=307563


----------



## SBM

Awesome job on a real Supercar.

Fab work :thumb::buffer:

Ben


----------



## martin_46

Awesome work, I seen this last time I was at your shop looked amazing!


----------



## Bill58

Brilliant job!


----------



## Megs Lad

excellent work  lol spur of the moment buy ?? ha ha my spur of the moment buys normally add up to about 15 pound


----------



## StamGreek

lovely work Clark...as always


----------



## JBirchy

Love that Clark, tremendous attention to detail!


----------



## Steve Saunders

Clark, absolutely unreal. WOW!

Dream car right there.


----------



## Ronnie

Stunning... Love the lift..


----------



## GarveyVW

:argie: Absolutely superb :thumb:


----------



## torkertony

Simply stunning car and some amazing work carried out to get it looking so well.


----------



## Bowgs

Stunning mate. No wonder your booked up


----------



## Malborex

Just amazing work. Very well done!


----------



## Curley89

Very special car, great results.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Great work! Terrible shape it was in!


----------



## CleanYourCar

Awesome. Not bad if that's a spur of the moment decision :argie:


----------



## atomicfan

What type of lift is it?


----------



## Fiesta-125

atomicfan said:


> What type of lift is it?




__
http://instagr.am/p/aqKweYl4yr/


----------



## alesoft73

Nice JOB!
Fantastic CAR!


----------



## gibbo555

Brillant work Clarke, you know you've money when you can buy one of these in the spur of the moment, I think I'm doing well when I buy quilted bog roll in the spur of the moment lol


----------



## slobodank

Stunning work...


----------



## joshhatton

unreal mate, great work!


----------



## Racer

Just amazing work and skills :thumb:

And superb proof of professionalism to do the car on your spare time , Clark :thumb:


----------



## UCD

crazy amount of work


----------



## ski nautique

Fantastic


----------



## gally

Lovely work Clark an great customer service as always. Would have loved a more exotic Lsp but great finish. 

Oh and they need more factory looking Red taillights on the cars. The tinted look from factory cheapens the rear.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ryan said:


> awesome work and looks :argie: in the end!!
> 
> What light is it your using to check during the correction work? Having a white car i often find it can be difficult to get a clear representation of whats in front of me in the paint, best lighting suggestion??


I used a combination of natural light, overhead daylights in the studio roof, the 3M Sun Gun, Brinkmann and LED lamps to cover all bases 



Wout_RS said:


> Damn stunning detail!
> Real beauty of a car!
> 
> Pigtails, how do you get them? I've seen them once on a car.
> But I thought it was from bad paint job


Dirt/grit in between the sanding disc as a result of not keeping the surface clean or using enough water to "flood" the surface.



Audi m8 said:


> Wow, awesome result!
> 
> Glad you found the time and took the effort to share.
> 
> One thing surprised me though..... AF Desire on a white car??





slimjim said:


> Amazing work as usual but was wondering myself why you chose a wax over a sealant :thumb:


Simple really - the Client insists on wax finishes for all his cars, I'm just following instructions. 



Racer said:


> Just amazing work and skills :thumb:
> 
> And superb proof of professionalism to do the car on your spare time , Clark :thumb:


Thanks mate - would have been rude of me not to get this car done in my spare time seeings as they insisted I took their other Lambo for a weekend as a wedding present last year :driver:


----------



## NiallG

I love the before and after shot of the stones. Superb. Can we have a before and after shot of 'empty garage' and 'car in garage'?


----------



## zippo

*Thanks mate - would have been rude of me not to get this car done in my spare time seeings as they insisted I took their other Lambo for a weekend as a wedding present last year *

that's where proper customer service rebounds Clark. You know you're doing it right if a customer does a _little _thing like that for you.Belated congratulations to you and the wife by the way, I had no idea you'd tied the knot
Daz


----------



## Geordieexile

What a car and a stunning turn around ... I hope you had some enjoyment from the wedding present!


----------



## zippo

No offence to your customer here at all Clark. If a customer bought a washing machine or a watch maybe and saw a cosmetic defect on said item it would be returned with a flea in the retailers ear. This isn't the first high end car I've seen pass through a Pros door for some kind of work either factory inflicted or a dealership trying to correct the factory errors. Or worse dealer mistakes. Why don't people demand better Why does a Lamborghini ,Aston Martin Ferrari BMW dealer think they should be allowed to turn out such work and not be held accountable . In my book if you pay somebody to make your car perfect in your eyes that is your choice. HAVEING to have it done really burns my ar5e. Its as though the customer should be grateful that dealer X has sold that car to them 
Rant over I'll get off my soapbox now
By the way 3 years come December, freezing cold a little bit of snow and I was walking around my Focus with an H.I.D. torch looking for defects .The wife was embarrassed the dealer confused as to what I was doing and why. We went inside I explained OCD showed him DW on his computer so he had a rough idea what I was on about . Forward 6 months I had to take the car in .While I'm waiting the salesman mentioned that for every 5 cars he sells 3 are inspected just the way I did .So OCD is catching on .I Wonder what would happen if a customer did that at the above dealers


----------



## Clark @ PB

The thing is,if you were to reject this Aventador,the chances are the replacement one would be just as bad or even worse. It shouldn't be acceptable but it's common place now. 

This particular client has just come back from the Lamborghini Factory and he was saying they don't even paint the cars in house anymore - it's out sourced! Going by what I've seen I'd say it must be some half blind guy in a shed.


----------



## id_doug

Can't help to agree with you there zippo. Clark if that is true about them outsourcing the painting then that's truly shocking. Surely a car of this calibre has to be painted in house to make sure the quality is maintained.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Excellent...
Nice to see another Pro realise the potentials the microfibre system has especially as you state for leveling the paintwork and not just taking large clumps. If used correctly with the correct knowledge its a superb system.
Lovely work as always.


----------



## bigslippy

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Excellent...
> Nice to see another Pro realise the potentials the microfibre system has especially as you state for leveling the paintwork and not just taking large clumps. If used correctly with the correct knowledge its a superb system.
> Lovely work as always.


Do you prime the mf pads for megs 105 the same way you would for D300?


----------



## zippo

Clark @ PB said:


> The thing is,if you were to reject this Aventador,the chances are the replacement one would be just as bad or even worse. It shouldn't be acceptable but it's common place now.
> 
> This particular client has just come back from the Lamborghini Factory and he was saying they don't even paint the cars in house anymore - it's out sourced! Going by what I've seen I'd say it must be some half blind guy in a shed.


It really is a shame they out source painting as you said Clark_ in a round about way_ It lets not only the car down but implies the firm doesn't give a 5hit. I Know they did it with the Murcielago but that was because they had no room at the time for a spray booth. It could be worse though Clark you might have to work their and with your hyper ocd you'd end up going nuts
I don't understand how BMW have gotten away with it for so long. Looking at a car of theirs now and again reminds me of the Moons surface 
Daz
_By the way these views are my own and have nothing to do with the forum in any way. Just in case some folk don't like what I've written_


----------



## the rich

What a fantastic result Clark and white not being the easiest colour to work on, and what a fantastic car to be able to work on cheers Rich.


----------



## Huw

Stunning work. Not all the Lamborghini's are that bad. Had the chance to have a look at an Aventador Roadster recently and it was presented in a lot better condition.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Huw said:


> Stunning work. Not all the Lamborghini's are that bad. Had the chance to have a look at an Aventador Roadster recently and it was presented in a lot better condition.


It'll have been full of sanding marks I guarantee it. If it didn't then it was obviously in the hands of a detailer before you saw it


----------



## taz007

brilliant work. I am shocked at the condition of the paint.


----------



## santi_rt

Great job clark!! your works is always fantastic!!


----------



## Banham49

Top job, Cant believe the paint was this bad on such an expensive car


----------



## kieron_67

amazin car and amazin job on the paint. shocking paint for an expensive car


----------



## Mr bean

looks like you really had your work cut out on this 1 and why is it the more expensive the car the worst bodywork conditions are found shocking :S amazing results tho top work


----------



## Mikeyfocus

Looks the way it should have come out the factory like!


----------



## Danny B

Guys Great work as always, 
where did you guys get the ramps at either end of your lift in your workshop please?


----------



## GSi_Brad

That's awesome work, love your ramp too! :thumb:


----------



## Sneak Attack

Nae bad min


----------



## Lourensz

Thats what a car like that deserves to look like!! Perfect


----------



## [email protected]

Looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## TIFF

Stunning


----------



## Michael_McL

That is stunning!


----------



## Jimble

Absolutely epic! Must be a nightmare with all the awkward angles? But what an awesome machine! Top work fella.:thumb:


----------



## Fech

absolutely perfect! Thanks for showing it.


----------



## fethead

Can someone explain what I'm seeing here. I understand that the figures denote layers, so is the 29 the clearcoat?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## neilb62

What a beast.... Isn't it strange how these Italian supercars seem to have such awful paint! Amazing correction work there... :argie:


----------



## President Swirl

Easy to see why you're booked up mate. Top work.


----------



## dsms

Excellent correction and detail! Those soft clear Aventadors clean up like butter huh...:wall: Clark you must have been hurting a little after that one:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

As always, first class work :thumb:


----------



## Matty77

Lovely finish on a beautiful car. Thanks for sharing!


----------

